# 1Ds Mark IV & 5D Mark II Merry-Go-Round



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 25, 2011)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; margin: 70px 0 0 0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=7024"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 -50px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=7024" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=7024"></a></div>
<p><strong>Which comes first………

</strong>The 1ds Mark IV or 5D Mark III?</p>
<p><a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_1DS_MkIV.html">Some people</a>Ã‚Â [NL] are being told the 1Ds Mark IV will arrive before the 5D Mark III based on known sources. I’ve been told the opposite by known sources. It’s still too early to say for sure it seems.</p>
<p><strong>Lenses

</strong>As mentioned above, a few “interesting” lenses would be arriving with the 1Ds4/5d3. I’ve heard similar things in the last month or so.</p>
<p>I’ve been told there will be a “massively popular” lens as well as 2 more specialized lenses before the end of 2012.</p>
<p>Lens rumors have always been harder to nail down, as I think manufacturing plays a big roll in deciding when a lens can be announced and released.</p>
<p>For now, sit tight. The next announcement is going to be for a couple more PowerShots, then the good stuff.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## TAR (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: 1Ds Mark IV & 5D Mark II Merry-Go-Round*

...end of 2012?...thts a longgggggggggggggg time...


----------



## Shnookums (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: 1Ds Mark IV & 5D Mark II Merry-Go-Round*

Finally, the order has been corrected. I seriously hope they announce this in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## dstppy (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: 1Ds Mark IV & 5D Mark II Merry-Go-Round*



Shnookums said:


> Finally, the order has been corrected. I seriously hope they announce this in 2-3 weeks.



You realize that this is a post about 2 rumors that conflict each other?

Correcting would imply something official . . . only thing that's pretty certain is more powershots . . .


----------



## Shnookums (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: 1Ds Mark IV & 5D Mark II Merry-Go-Round*



dstppy said:


> Shnookums said:
> 
> 
> > Finally, the order has been corrected. I seriously hope they announce this in 2-3 weeks.
> ...



I realize that 
But you know, I want to believe this rumor more than the other one hehe


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: 1Ds Mark IV & 5D Mark II Merry-Go-Round*

The only "massively popular" lens that comes to mind is the long awaited and often rumoured 24-70/2.8L replacement. I guess the other lens, "a more specialised lens" could be the rumoured 35/1.4L replacement.

I'm just hoping the new 24-70L has an Image Stabiliser. If not, there's little reason for me to sell my existing stellar copy!


----------



## gmrza (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: 1Ds Mark IV & 5D Mark II Merry-Go-Round*



GMCPhotographics said:


> The only "massively popular" lens that comes to mind is the long awaited and often rumoured 24-70/2.8L replacement. I guess the other lens, "a more specialised lens" could be the rumoured 35/1.4L replacement.
> 
> I'm just hoping the new 24-70L has an Image Stabiliser. If not, there's little reason for me to sell my existing stellar copy!



The 24-7- f/2.8L seems plausible, but I doubt Canon will include IS. One of the main uses of the lens is event photography (e.g. weddings) where the subjects are typically moving - which means keeping shutter speeds higher - depending on the situation mostly over 1/80s. That means that IS will not be a big benefit. I know my wife would not pay the price premium for an image stabilised lens at that focal length (assuming the price premium is similar to the premium on the 70-200mm lenses). The story is entirely different with a 70-200mm lens - to be sure to get a shot at 1/80s at 200mm, you _need_ IS. That is why the 70-200mm f/2.8 USM IS II is so popular. I suspect that the market for 70-200mm lenses is probably much bigger than for 24-70mm lenses, which is why Canon can bring to market 4 L series variants.
In the 24-xxx focal length range, for image stabilised lenses, I would hazard a guess that Canon would get a better return on investment by upgrading the IS in the 24-105mm than by adding IS to the 24-70mm.


----------



## pgabor (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: 1Ds Mark IV & 5D Mark II Merry-Go-Round*



GMCPhotographics said:


> The only "massively popular" lens that comes to mind is the long awaited and often rumoured 24-70/2.8L replacement. I guess the other lens, "a more specialised lens" could be the rumoured 35/1.4L replacement.
> 
> I'm just hoping the new 24-70L has an Image Stabiliser. If not, there's little reason for me to sell my existing stellar copy!



The specialised lenses will be the 45mm and the 90mm TS-E.


----------



## gene_can_sing (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: 1Ds Mark IV & 5D Mark II Merry-Go-Round*

Seriously, 24-70 has to have IS or else myself, and thousands of others, will have no reason to buy it. Fix the field curvature also.


----------



## autochrome (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: 1Ds Mark IV & 5D Mark II Merry-Go-Round*



GMCPhotographics said:


> The only "massively popular" lens that comes to mind is the long awaited and often rumoured 24-70/2.8L replacement. I guess the other lens, "a more specialised lens" could be the rumoured 35/1.4L replacement.
> 
> I'm just hoping the new 24-70L has an Image Stabiliser. If not, there's little reason for me to sell my existing stellar copy!




I hope the "more specialized lens" isn't finally the 400mm f5.6L replacement, now that i finally abandoned hope of an IS update and bought one, having an announcement would be frustrating. Probably some update to tilt & shift lenses. I don't think the 35mm is a specialized lens, but on the other hand there was an article here at CR if my memory serves me right, with rumours of a 35mm f1.4L II, with weather sealing, and new coatings. It wouldn't surprise me. But a non tilt-shift 35mm surely wouldn't fit into the specialized lens category, this focal length was always part of the standard primes list, 35mm, 50mm, 75mm or 90mm in a photographers arsenal, at least it used to be.

The wide-angle is relatively well served, specially now with the 8-15mm fisheye, the 24mm f1.4L II was updated some time ago, already has weather sealing, new coatings. It doesn't makes sense to update the full frame fisheye 15mm now, and the 14mm f2.8L II is already up to 24mm f1.4L II standards, with weather sealing and remaining bells and whistles.
Perhaps an updated T&S 17mm, 45mm or 90mm.

The 24-70mm f2.8L, is this that popular these days, or has it been for Canon? I was under the impression that the 24-105mm was popular, more so than the 24-70.

Of the long telephotos, i don't think we're going to see that 300mm f4.0L IS II before the 2012 Olympic games. The patent is from 2009, and i wasn't the only one to have ran into representatives assuring the prospecting client that the 300mm f4.0L IS is already de-listed from the resellers tables. Who knows...
The oldest one is the 400mm f5.6L, but although popular in its niche market, it was (is) a niche market lens, birds and airplanes photography. It would certainly be a nice addition, but i doubt this will be the case, we'll probably see the 200-400mm before we see the 400mm f5.6L IS.

What's left? 300, 400, 500, 600mm telephotos were updated. Perhaps an 100-400mm ? Where would that leave the 200-400mm? Two completely different price segments perhaps. I doubt the 200-400mm will be priced at less than 5000 or 6000 euros, an updated 100-400mm certainly would be cheaper.

Any guesses?


----------



## dstppy (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: 1Ds Mark IV & 5D Mark II Merry-Go-Round*



Shnookums said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > Shnookums said:
> ...


Okay, that's fine then


----------



## J. McCabe (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: 1Ds Mark IV & 5D Mark II Merry-Go-Round*

I'm with pgabor, as in my guess is the "2 more specialized lenses" are TS-E 45mm & 90mm. The TS-E 24mm has already got a mkII, and Canon has competition from such lenses as the Schneider Keuznach 90mm lens.

I wouldn't bet on the popular lens, and don't really care. Buying the Sigmas 12-24mm mkII and then the EF 8-15mm f/4 will max my gear savings for a year+.


----------



## afira (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: 1Ds Mark IV & 5D Mark II Merry-Go-Round*

Massively popular: No doubt a zoom of some description, probably the 24-70mm. I'd actually almost consider a 100-400 for this slot and a release in late 2012. A 50mm f/1.8mm would also fit in with a massively popular lens, but I don't see the need to replace it or the 1.4 version yet. How do you feel about a 70-200 f/4.0 IS II?

Interesting: Voting with a 24-105; I think the 24-105 will be released as a kit and with the 5DIII. I think a prime will be released with a 1D/1Ds timed release. The 200-400 will be one of the timed releases, more than likely with a 1D/1Ds.

Specialised: This to me screams TS and Macro. Particularly with the massive movement for old/stylized photos. I think the TS would be one of the variants to be replaced - maybe the 45mm first, then a 90. I could potentially see a redesign of the 50mm Macro. My other option might be the 100mm Macro, but I think the popularity and high desirability of this lens currently would overweight a need to replace it yet. Another possibility would be the 180, but I don't think the market is altogether there on this one.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: 1Ds Mark IV & 5D Mark II Merry-Go-Round*

It's interesting that "known sources" are giving different information to different websites. I've said before that if you had the option of arbitrarily putting one camera launch ahead of the other that it would make sense to put the 1Ds out before the 5D on the theory that you don't want the cheaper camera cannibalizing sales or upgrades. But I also think that this is just the theory and most people are going to buy the more expensive camera (or not) based on their needs and the prices - ultimately it shouldn't make much difference one way or another. In practice, I think Canon simply will want to get their cameras out on schedule. I don't think the release of the A77 is anywhere close to putting Canon into a "panic release" mode, and we haven't seen anything from Nikon either.

Lenses: "Massively popular" - could this be a new 50mm f/1.4?  (But as I've said before, Canon wants me to buy the f/1.2L, so...) - I agree with afira though, a zoom is much, much more likely. I immediately thought of the 50mm for some reason.

On the "specialized" lens front:



J. McCabe said:


> I'm with pgabor, as in my guess is the "2 more specialized lenses" are TS-E 45mm & 90mm. The TS-E 24mm has already got a mkII, and Canon has competition from such lenses as the Schneider Keuznach 90mm lens.


I didn't see that Schneider Kreuznach made any 90mm perspective correction lens, or even that they made a 90mm f/2.8 lens. I see a lot of 4x5 camera lenses on sale, little (actually nothing - it might be there and I missed it) for 35mm format. More information?

While those lenses could be updated, I think a TS-E 120mm f/4 Macro (following the lead of the Hartblei Superrotator 120mm f/4 Makro, obviously) would be highly useful. The TS-E 90mm gets close but perhaps not enough. There will be some limits to the usability of tilt at macro distances, though, unless they finally start allowing focus past infinity or dramatically increase the amount (degrees) of tilt available (which would seem to require yet more glass though). On the plus side, f/4 would allow them to make a still reasonably sized lens.

I also have said that the TS-E 90mm could perhaps be improved in some ways but it's actually a very fine lens and I can see why some people call it "Canon's sharpest lens." I like to use it wide open - resolution there is already good enough that I have few worries. There is just a bit of color fringing (something an APO redesign would help of course).


afira said:


> Massively popular: No doubt a zoom of some description, probably the 24-70mm. I'd actually almost consider a 100-400 for this slot and a release in late 2012. A 50mm f/1.8mm would also fit in with a massively popular lens, but I don't see the need to replace it or the 1.4 version yet. How do you feel about a 70-200 f/4.0 IS II?


The 7-200mm f/4 IS still has a great reputation for sharpness and is five years old, and was the first IS lens with four stops claimed shake reduction - so in terms of headline specs there's little to be improved there. I'd say that the 24-70mm and 100-400mm receive much more negative attention for their perceived antiquity. I also have to disagree on the 50mm f/1.4 - sure, it's still a perfectly serviceable lens and not that bad at all, but it could be dramatically improved. The only thing the new fat-element Sigma is lacking, strangely, appears to be constant illumination - lots of vignetting reportedly (very strange). Canon ought to watch this or they will lose more and more of their lens market to Sigma.

Of course, mere upgrades to current offerings aren't the only possibility - aside from the very likely possibility it will be something totally new, perhaps Canon is going way back into their historical EF lineup and resurrecting the 100-300mm "L" range, except making it a f/2.8 zoom now. This would indeed be massively popular, as all the sales of the Sigma 120-300mm f/2.8 OS (including to me) show. It is actually a pretty significant hole in Canon's lineup, IMO; a lot of close-range field sports shooters (especially those on a budget) would get a lot more utility out of a 100-300mm range than they would out of a prime or a 100-400mm that is limited to f/5.6 at the tele end.



> I could potentially see a redesign of the 50mm Macro.


It would almost have to be an L because there's already a EF-S 60mm macro at the lower end. Not voting that this is a likely upgrade.

Backtracking a bit: Another contender (I suppose) for a new "specialized" lens would be a long macro - the 180mm f/3.5L macro is a lens that should benefit from lighter-weight materials and especially IS.


----------



## Haydn1971 (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: 1Ds Mark IV & 5D Mark II Merry-Go-Round*

The two older TS lenses seem most likely "specialist" options, refine the design to match the two L versions, slap a big price increase on, make the lenses for less, thus double the profit. I don't really see the macro lens nor the 100-400mm as specialist in the context of EF lenses, but they certainly aren't mainstream.... TS & Fisheye are specialist to my mind. The concept of a 120mm TS Macro is outside of current thinking, but possible I guess

Mainstream update ? It's got to be a zoom, it's highly likely to be a kit lens, the 24-70mm is 9 years old, the 24-105mm is 6 years old... My money would be on the 24-105 personally, as it's probably selling in bigger numbers as it's a cheaper lens - Canon has a profit gain option, or they could take the IS to 4 stops, add hybrid IS, perhaps even shave some weight off the current.


----------



## moreorless (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: 1Ds Mark IV & 5D Mark II Merry-Go-Round*



Edwin Herdman said:


> Lenses: "Massively popular" - could this be a new 50mm f/1.4?  (But as I've said before, Canon wants me to buy the f/1.2L, so...) - I agree with afira though, a zoom is much, much more likely. I immediately thought of the 50mm for some reason.



They could take the view that a 50 1.4 as a kit lens alternative to the zooms with the 5D mark 3 would be a good way of keeping the price down I spose. The Mk2 + 24-105 has been selling well to amatures at a lower price point and a 50 1.4 Mk3 kit might keep it at near to the same price point.

The 24-70 update does seem by far the most likely though I agree.


----------



## dr croubie (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: 1Ds Mark IV & 5D Mark II Merry-Go-Round*



gene_can_sing said:


> Seriously, 24-70 has to have IS or else myself, and thousands of others, will have no reason to buy it. Fix the field curvature also.



But what if they do one but not the other? IS with curvy corners? flat-field with no IS? How many of you would ditch your current 24-70 one for either of them?

And the "specialist" lenses, i'd like the idea of new TS-E(s), but does the 200-400 1.4x f/4 count as "specialist" enough?
How about an MP-E 65 mk2?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: 1Ds Mark IV & 5D Mark II Merry-Go-Round*



Edwin Herdman said:


> On the "specialized" lens front:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schneider PC-TS 90mm f/4.0 Makro Symmar Tilt/Shift Lens for Canon EOS (Adorama link).

Schneider PC-TS 50mm f/2.8 Super Angulon Tilt/Shift Lens for Canon EOS (Adorama link).

I agree that it's likely the Canon 45mm and 90mm TS-E lenses will get the L treatment at some point, these might be the 'more specialized' lenses.



Why are many people assuming the 'massively popular' lens is a L lens? None of them sell in numbers consistent with that phrase. IMO, the only 'massively popular' EF lenses is the EF 50mm f/1.8 II and the EF 75-300mm f/4-5.6 III - maybe we'll see an update to one of those. Woot.


----------



## -zero- (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: 1Ds Mark IV & 5D Mark II Merry-Go-Round*



neuroanatomist said:


> Why are many people assuming the 'massively popular' lens is a L lens? None of them sell in numbers consistent with that phrase. IMO, the only 'massively popular' EF lenses is the EF 50mm f/1.8 II and the EF 75-300mm f/4-5.6 III - maybe we'll see an update to one of those. Woot.



the 50 1.8 seems a good candidate for an update (plz get ride of the 5 bladed aperture iris)
the 75-300 4-5.6 III is another likely candidate (if the rumors about no more non L ef lens is false) 
maybe the first mk IV lens??


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: 1Ds Mark IV & 5D Mark II Merry-Go-Round*



-zero- said:


> the 75-300 4-5.6 III is another likely candidate (if the rumors about no more non L ef lens is false)
> maybe the first mk IV lens??



Nope. The EF 28-80mm f/3.5-5.6 had a Mk IV version in 1996, and then a Mk V version in 1999 (link to the Canon Camera Museum page on the Mk V).


----------



## UncleFester (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: 1Ds Mark IV & 5D Mark II Merry-Go-Round*



gmrza said:


> The 24-7- f/2.8L seems plausible, but I doubt Canon will include IS. One of the main uses of the lens is event photography (e.g. weddings) where the subjects are typically moving - which means keeping shutter speeds higher - depending on the situation mostly over 1/80s. That means that IS will not be a big benefit.



Or, you could use the IS to emphasize motion. *hint* *hint* Not that you couldn't do that w/o IS, but it's nice to have the option of longer exposures.


----------



## Woody (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: 1Ds Mark IV & 5D Mark II Merry-Go-Round*

I wish it's the 1Ds4 'cos it'll give us a clearer picture of what lies ahead. 

The one thing I desire most at this point is a phenomenal increase in low ISO dynamic range for Canon sensors. If it gets implemented in the 1Ds4 camera, we'll most likely see it roll out in subsequent camera releases too.


----------



## bebopcola (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: 1Ds Mark IV & 5D Mark II Merry-Go-Round*

CR, any ideas or rumors on the 5DmkIII price point?


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: 1Ds Mark IV & 5D Mark II Merry-Go-Round*



Edwin Herdman said:


> Of course, mere upgrades to current offerings aren't the only possibility - aside from the very likely possibility it will be something totally new, perhaps Canon is going way back into their historical EF lineup and resurrecting the 100-300mm "L" range, except making it a f/2.8 zoom now. This would indeed be massively popular, as all the sales of the Sigma 120-300mm f/2.8 OS (including to me) show. It is actually a pretty significant hole in Canon's lineup, IMO; a lot of close-range field sports shooters (especially those on a budget) would get a lot more utility out of a 100-300mm range than they would out of a prime or a 100-400mm that is limited to f/5.6 at the tele end.



1. They already re-visited the 100-300L with the 70-300L.
2. The 300mm reach 2.8s of any sort are not exactly for the field sports shooters on a budget and the ones with more budget would use a prime on one body and a 70-200 2.8 on a second body (which could also be used for indoor sports without 300mm bulk at other times). The 120-300 2.8 from Canon would surely cost even more than their prime, although I'm sure there are those who would prefer it all in one lens.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: 1Ds Mark IV & 5D Mark II Merry-Go-Round*




-zero- said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Why are many people assuming the 'massively popular' lens is a L lens? None of them sell in numbers consistent with that phrase. IMO, the only 'massively popular' EF lenses is the EF 50mm f/1.8 II and the EF 75-300mm f/4-5.6 III - maybe we'll see an update to one of those. Woot.
> ...



They already re-did the 75-300 with the 70-300 IS and the 100-300L with the 70-300L IS.
A 50 1.4 with working real USM would be nice but Canon seem dead set against it.

I don't like the 24-105 but I don't see them fixing that either since too many jump to it's defense, why who knows, but they do.

It's got to be the 24-70.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: 1Ds Mark IV & 5D Mark II Merry-Go-Round*



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> 1. They already re-visited the 100-300L with the 70-300L.


Not with an f/2.8 aperture. Maybe I wrote a lot but I thought I took pains to make clear that the f/2.8 aperture zoom is selling Sigma lenses in this range. It may be "specialized" but it's also incredibly useful.


> 2. The 300mm reach 2.8s of any sort are not exactly for the field sports shooters on a budget and the ones with more budget would use a prime on one body and a 70-200 2.8 on a second body (which could also be used for indoor sports without 300mm bulk at other times). The 120-300 2.8 from Canon would surely cost even more than their prime, although I'm sure there are those who would prefer it all in one lens.


Granted the 300mm f/2.8 lenses aren't cheap, but the Sigma is only $3200 (its launch price). Perhaps this is a case of Sigma putting out a lens at a price point Canon can't (or won't) match, but I think that if they wanted to compete in this arena they could. The 70-200 f/2.8 mark II being around $2400 doesn't bode well for the price of a version that reaches 300mm, but on the other hand I really don't see how it would have to reach the price level of the primes.

Ultimately, the Sigma is a very good and useful lens at an exceptional price and Canon simply doesn't have a direct answer to it. The 120-300mm f/2.8 lenses have been around for years (in one incarnation or another), though, so maybe Canon simply doesn't care.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: 1Ds Mark IV & 5D Mark II Merry-Go-Round*



neuroanatomist said:


> Edwin Herdman said:
> 
> 
> > On the "specialized" lens front:
> ...


Thanks for those links.

Interestingly enough, not only does the Adorama page not have much in the way of technical details, it might not even be fundamentally accurate in the product description. Schneider's own website declares the lens to be a f/4.5 aperture one. Unfortunately, still can't find any minimum focus distance or maximum magnification spec there. Might give them a call since it's an interesting lens. I don't see it competing with the TS-E 90mm f/2.8 for a number of reasons. On the other hand, if they simply released this lens in EF mount (well, or not, given the larger amount of glass needed for medium format being less useful on a 35mm body) it would be quite interesting, though Canon has been catching up with their own apochromat-like designs in the TS-E space. You can definitely tell Schneider's main focus is medium format here.



> Why are many people assuming the 'massively popular' lens is a L lens? None of them sell in numbers consistent with that phrase.


Well, I've heard the opposite regarding the 100-400mm in particular from a store rep. "Massive" doesn't necessarily mean this is a lens that is going to be put out there in hopes of competing with the kit lens that most people keep on their camera. We don't even know where this word "massive" got inserted into the storyline, and it might not be Canon's choice.


----------



## J. McCabe (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: 1Ds Mark IV & 5D Mark II Merry-Go-Round*



Edwin Herdman said:


> J. McCabe said:
> 
> 
> > I'm with pgabor, as in my guess is the "2 more specialized lenses" are TS-E 45mm & 90mm. The TS-E 24mm has already got a mkII, and Canon has competition from such lenses as the Schneider Keuznach 90mm lens.
> ...



From http://www.dpreview.com/news/1009/10091705schneiderkrueznachtslens.asp

"Schneider-Kreuznach has launched three new *tilt-shift lenses for digital single-lens reflex cameras with full-frame image sensor*: Super-Angulon 2.8/50 mm HM, *Makro-Symmar 4.0/90 mm* HM and APO-Digitar 5.6/120 mm HM Aspheric."


----------



## Etienne (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: 1Ds Mark IV & 5D Mark II Merry-Go-Round*

Just give me something I can use:

5DIII with good AF, better dynamic range, video AF, better high ISO, no moire
and a new irresistible lens: deadly 35 1.4 or 50 1.2, improved 24-70, or innovation of the 24 -105 (maybe better IS and powered zoom for video, controlled by the camera?)

I must admit, I am counting on Canon to amaze me.


----------



## bikersbeard (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: 1Ds Mark IV & 5D Mark II Merry-Go-Round*

wonder if this is fake, probably :-( got of FB..


----------



## surfing_geek (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: 1Ds Mark IV & 5D Mark II Merry-Go-Round*

looks like the old 5d mkII teaser campaign...


----------



## Ricku (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: 1Ds Mark IV & 5D Mark II Merry-Go-Round*

Why are some people hoping for an upgrade on the 35L? What is there to improve? 

I have the holy trinity + the 50L, and I must say that the 35L is the best of them all.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: 1Ds Mark IV & 5D Mark II Merry-Go-Round*



J. McCabe said:


> Edwin Herdman said:
> 
> 
> > J. McCabe said:
> ...


I see the lens focuses down to at least 3 feet.

I have to ask - how are these $3,500+ lenses competition for Canon? I got the TS-E 90mm for a third that price, like new. Brand-new copies bought online are still well below a third the asking price. The 120mm is an interesting option with APO and aspherical construction but too slow and even more expensive at just under $5000.

It's one thing to say that a $3200 f/2.8 zoom from Sigma with all the bells and whistles is competition for Canon, but it's another to say that Schneider glass, as good as it may be, that is slower is going to sell in bundles to pros for that amount. Maybe the Canons are a relative compromise but even the older TS-E 90mm is perfectly acceptable most of the time. A new version might go a long ways towards correcting its few deficiencies (though the restricted amount of movements is one area the Canon is unlikely to correct and where the Schneider is winning, but this might not be immediately obvious to most photographers even when they have used the lens for a while).


----------



## afira (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: 1Ds Mark IV & 5D Mark II Merry-Go-Round*

I like that a few of us are thinking a "specialist" TS of some description is in the works. Now we just get to sit and find out if we're looking at a 45, 90 or both redesign.

I like your idea of a 180 L Macro Edwin; my bank account probably wouldn't.

I don't buy the idea of a 100-300, even as a f/2.8 as being a good market for Canon to pounce on. I think its far better to convince people to go for a 70-200 at the stunning and "affordable" price of $2400. I imagine a 100-300 at a f/2.8 would range around the $2800-3200 mark, and would drive people toward the slower 70-300 or the primes. Possibly even the rumoured 200-400mm.

Also noted that everyone seems to believe the 50mm is a candidate for the massively popular lens. I would argue the 50mm f/1.8 is a better candidate than the f/1.4 or f/1.2, but I don't think the price point is a place where Canon can go any lower, unfortunately for those of us that love them. I think the f/1.4 would be the possible offender.

Still, no words on the other primes? I think the primes deserve a good look at for the new versions.


----------



## pedro (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: 1Ds Mark IV & 5D Mark II Merry-Go-Round*



bikersbeard said:


> wonder if this is fake, probably :-( got of FB..



sure is...
http://www.photographybay.com/2008/09/05/canon-destined-evolution/


----------

